# KDE minimal Blocker

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach dem letzten Sync kommt beim Update folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)] ("kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)]" is blocking kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)] ("kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)]" is blocking kde-frameworks/ktextwidgets-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kpackage-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kservice-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/khtml-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kjs-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kded-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kinit-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kjobwidgets-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/sonnet-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/karchive-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kdesu-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kdeclarative-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kxmlgui-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kcmutils-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kcompletion-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kbookmarks-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kauth-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kemoticons-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kio-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kitemmodels-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kunitconversion-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kdesignerplugin-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/solid-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kpty-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kparts-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.18.0)
```

muß ich jetzt:

```

* kde-apps/kde-l10n

     Available versions:  (5) (~)15.12.3-r1

       {debug +handbook LINGUAS="ar bg bs ca ca@valencia cs da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr ga gl he hi hr hu ia id is it ja kk km ko lt lv mr nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv tr ug uk wa zh_CN zh_TW"}

     Homepage:            http://l10n.kde.org

     Description:         KDE internationalization package

```

oder:

```

* kde-apps/kde4-l10n

     Available versions:  (4) 4.14.3(4/4.14) ~4.14.3-r1(4/4.14) 15.08.3-r2(4/15.08) ~15.12.3-r1(4/15.12)

       {aqua +handbook minimal LINGUAS="ar bg bs ca ca@valencia cs da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr ga gl he hi hr hu ia id is it ja kk km ko lt lv mr nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sv tr ug uk wa zh_CN zh_TW"}

     Homepage:            http://l10n.kde.org

     Description:         KDE internationalization package

```

in der neuesten Version installieren?

Grüße

----------

## frank9999

Hmm du hast scheinbar einen Kuddelmuddel fabriziert.

Ich denke du nutzt "Stable" für KF5, Plasma und KDE Apps, aber du hast dir scheinbar z.b. 

=kde-apps/kde-l10n-15.12.3-r1 per packages.accept_keyword  schon "freigeschaltet" eventuell noch weitere...

Das gibt dann natürlich Probleme wie diese. Ganz oder gar nicht ist die Devise für die 3 Bereich. Du kannst zwar davon abweichen, aber das bedeutet viel Arbeit  :Wink: 

Und wurde auch das Package mit minimal Useflag emerged?

emerge -pv1 =kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.3-r2

Btw.

In kürze bekommen KDE Framework 5.21.0 und die Applications 15.12.3 Stable Keywords, zumindest für AMD64.

----------

## Josef.95

Tinitus,

nein, bei diesem Block geht es nicht um eine Version, sondern ums nicht passend gesetzte minimal Useflag.

Wenn du ein /desktop/plasma Profil verwendest ist das Useflag normal schon vom Profil her passen gesetzt,

sprich überprüfe dein Profil, oder setze das Useflag für das Paket selbst passend.

```
grep kde-apps/kde4-l10n /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/plasma/package.use 

kde-apps/kde4-l10n minimal
```

----------

